# For Trade



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

ICE maker. 
80lb return flake ice. Used once to see if it worked. Bought new. Intention was for a snow cone stand. Sold the stand. Two years and they never came for the ice maker. $1800 value. Deminsions are 24 x 24 x24 inches. Sloped front gray in color. What do you have? I am making a trip to Barnett Mo in three to four weeks so I might be able to make a side trip.:dance:


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

I'd love to have it but I'm in GA. I'm in serious need of an ice maker.


----------



## Big Dave (Feb 5, 2006)

What cha got??? Live stock trailer, Utility trailer, horse trailer, Wood Chipper shredder???? HUH WHAT YA GOT


----------



## wannabechef (Nov 20, 2012)

Big Dave said:


> What cha got??? Live stock trailer, Utility trailer, horse trailer, Wood Chipper shredder???? HUH WHAT YA GOT


No e of those things that I have I want to part with!


----------

